# Id on little Dragon



## snakereef (Dec 21, 2006)

Hi guys ,what is this little bloke please .Is it a small Beardy or a Jacky lizard?
Found him today in the yard and he is a very flighty, he sure is cute too,..Thanks Scott


----------



## BIGMATT (Dec 21, 2006)

jacky lizard


----------



## jordo (Dec 21, 2006)

Its not a beardy and doesn't look like a Jacky either imo.
It looks to be from the Diporiphora genus, maybe D. australis.
Where abouts do you live Scott?


----------



## snakereef (Dec 21, 2006)

*Jacky Lizard?*

Thanks for you reply Jordo,I live in Yeppoon Central Qld.Here's another pic of him.
...Cheers Scott


----------



## BIGMATT (Dec 21, 2006)

could be a mountain heath dragon


----------



## Jakee (Dec 21, 2006)

mountain heath dragon IMO


----------



## hogey5 (Dec 21, 2006)

i think its a jacky lashtail


----------



## pythonlover (Dec 21, 2006)

yeah imo i was going to say mountain dragon aswell


----------



## snakereef (Dec 21, 2006)

*re-jacky Dragon*

Hi ,I had a look in google images for "Jacky Lashtail" and my small dragon does look very similar to the pictured lizards especially in "dcfraser.gallery.netspace" up close photos.
Cheers Scott


----------



## mickousley (Dec 21, 2006)

have a look at the colour of the mouth linning as jackies and mounton dragons are different
one is yellow and the other is pink
Mick


----------



## jordo (Dec 22, 2006)

mickousley said:


> have a look at the colour of the mouth linning as jackies and mounton dragons are different
> one is yellow and the other is pink
> Mick



Yes Jackys mouths are very yellow and I heard mountain dragons are blue/purple (but I've never had the opportunity to check)

Mountain dragons don't naturally occur in Qld so I doubt it is one of them. Jacky is possible but I'm sticking with my original guess D. australis which has a natural distribution up the east coast of Qld.


----------



## JasonL (Dec 22, 2006)

Photo's of a male mountain dragon. Mountains have blue / purple mouths, little lines above their eye and a more spikey tail than jackys. Males and females have different back patterns on both sp. with females having unjoined ovals and males having zigzag lines. And mountains arn't found in QLD


----------



## JasonL (Dec 22, 2006)

I'd say yours is a tommy Roundhead, Diporiphora australis


----------



## jordo (Dec 22, 2006)

Heres a Jacky lizard showing its teeth.


----------



## W.T.BUY (Dec 22, 2006)

Have u let it go yet


----------



## hodges (Dec 22, 2006)

there all beautys !!

thanks
..<>brad<>..


----------



## BIGMATT (Dec 22, 2006)

if i didn't know any bettter i'd think that mountain dragon was a bearded dragon


----------



## BeardyBen (Dec 22, 2006)

I say tommy round head looks identical to my little guy


----------



## snakereef (Dec 24, 2006)

*re- ID on small dragon*

Thanks for all your replys and sorry to take so long to get back. I still have the little dragon and he appears to be settling down in his new home,however we will most likely let him go in the near future. Re his mouth colouration it appears to be pink and not the orange as in Jordos previous Jacky pic,although the tongue is a similar orange....Thanks Scott


----------



## Jakee (Dec 24, 2006)

How can yoo tell the difference between a mountain dragon and a tommy round head ?


----------



## JasonL (Dec 26, 2006)

A. because of where they live.
B. because Mountain Dragons have purple / blue mouths (still with a orange tongue though).


----------



## da_donkey (Dec 26, 2006)

Definatly not a mountin or jacky, im not sure of your local species but it sounds like a tommy.

Best to let him go as soon as possible

Donk


----------



## chickenman (Dec 26, 2006)

i agree i think its a diporiphora australis


----------



## W.T.BUY (Dec 26, 2006)

can u get a permit and keep wild ones like his???


----------



## snakereef (Dec 26, 2006)

*ID on little Dragon, time to let him go.*

Decided to let the little guy go today where he would no doubt be a lot happier. He was a funny little fella and took of at lightning speed on release,I've never seen such a quick lizard .However at times he was very quiet, and would sit on your hand for a long while with out any movement at all...cheers Scott


----------



## jordo (Dec 26, 2006)

snakereef said:


> Decided to let the little guy go today where he would no doubt be a lot happier. He was a funny little fella and took of at lightning speed on release,I've never seen such a quick lizard .However at times he was very quiet, and would sit on your hand for a long while with out any movement at all...cheers Scott



Good on you for doing the right thing, hopefully you will see the little guy every now and then so you can enjoy him/her in its natural environment.
Many lizards will often freeze when they feel threatened and rely on their camouflage (sp?) to remain undetected by predators.


----------



## ollieham (Dec 26, 2006)

im not sure, it looks very much like a jacky lizard


----------



## W.T.BUY (Dec 26, 2006)

where they taken by u.


----------



## Australis (Dec 26, 2006)

Tommy Round Heads are found in good numbers around yeppoon, jacky lizards arent found along the coast, and you dont get any more coastal than Yeppoon 

Also the dragon appears to have no crest or other spines that and the partern make me pretty sure its a Diporiphora australis


----------



## JasonL (Dec 27, 2006)

Buddha said:


> nope off google images



Geez, that a bit of a let down


----------

